# clearance fly tying materials!



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Got an email from scottsflyshop.com announcing clearance sale. Thought I would pass this on. If you use promo code: FISH at checkout it is 65% off everything! steve farrar blend was 1.75 ea! success flies flouro fibre was .35! dr slick scissors 3.50! stock up!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont tie flys but i do tie up treble hooks for my bass baits. those are some nice deals thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

timeflies said:


> Got an email from scottsflyshop.com announcing clearance sale. Thought I would pass this on. If you use promo code: FISH at checkout it is 65% off everything! steve farrar blend was 1.75 ea! success flies flouro fibre was .35! dr slick scissors 3.50! stock up!


Thanks for posting. Great discounts.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome info thanks amillion for sharing as materials are getting more and more expensive now-a-days:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

